# Photo, elliptica 'Nibong Tebal'



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Just a quick snapshot of a young elliptica with an open spathe and another just popping its head up!!
Elliptica seems to be an easy keeper requiring little care.
Bill


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Have you tried splitting it by planting some leaves yet? It's fairly easy to do that way.


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Have never needed to. It propagates just fine left to do its own thing. This is a plant requiring very little attention. It will get along under a variety of conditions here, for acidic to a PH of almost 8. Also, from very low mS to an mS of 2000 and a KH as high as 18. I am not suggesting to others to grow it this way or that. It is just what I have experienced here.
I believe it has a preference for blackwater conditions for most people.
It would be good if others voiced their experiences.
Bill


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Mine definitely seems to like my blackwater setups better. Given your experiences though it may be more a need for an organic nitrogen source than anything else. All of my Crypts have started doing better since I started regularly dosing Miracle Grow plant food every couple of weeks.


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

anyone else out there growing elliptica? Let's get these threads active.
we know you are lurking out there.
Bill


----------

